# Phantom kangaroos



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:smoking:

http://gralienreport.com/cryptozoology/screaming-kangaroos-large-anomalous-marsupials-in-the-usa/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess we'll be hearing about phantom koalas next


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Phantom Drop Bears - nasty!


----------

